# My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius



## Epilio

Hello 

Can someone translate this quote to romanian, please?:



> My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next



Thanks in advance!

Greetings


----------



## Trisia

Epilio said:


> Hello
> 
> Can someone translate this quote to *R*omanian, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Greetings
Click to expand...


Hello,

Here's an attempt:

_Mă numesc Maximus Decimus Meridius, comandant al Armatelor din Nord, general al legiunilor Felix, supus loial al adevăratului împărat, Marcus Aurelius. Tată al unui fiu ucis, soţ al unei soţii ucise. Şi voi fi răzbunat, în viaţa aceasta ori în cea viitoare.
_


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia's translation is very good.
However, I'll keep the original line, saying _Numele meu este_ instead of _Mă numesc_. It sounds less humble and it keeps up with the Gladiator's intense wish of vengeance.


----------



## Claudiopolis

Trisia said:


> Here's an attempt:
> 
> _Mă numesc Maximus Decimus Meridius, comandant al Armatelor din Nord, general al legiunilor Felix, supus loial al adevăratului împărat, Marcus Aurelius. Tată al unui fiu ucis, soţ al unei soţii ucise. Şi voi fi răzbunat, în viaţa aceasta ori în cea viitoare.
> _



Here is my attempt:

_Numele meu este Maximus Decimus Meridius, comandant al Armatelor din Nord, general al Legiunilor Felix, loial serv al adevăratului împărat, Marcus Aurelius.Tată al unui fiu ucis, soţ al unei soţii ucise. Şi voi fi răzbunat, în viaţa aceasta ori în cealaltă._


----------



## Epilio

Multumesc foarte mult


----------



## megadoubleu

Numele meu este Maximus Decimus Meridius, comandant al armatelor de Nord, General al Legiunile Felix, slujitor loial împărat adevărat, Marcus Aurelius. Tatăl la un fiu ucis, soţul să o soţie ucis. Si eu va avea răzbunare mea, în această viaţă sau viitoare.


----------



## farscape

megadoubleu said:


> Numele meu este Maximus Decimus Meridius, comandant al armatelor de Nord, General al Legiunile Felix, slujitor loial *al* împărat*ului* adevărat, Marcus Aurelius. Tatăl la  *al* un*ui* fiu ucis, soţul *unei* să o soţie*i* ucis*e*. Si eu va*voi* avea răzbunare mea, în această viaţă sau *în cea* viitoare.



This doesn't mean that I endorse this translation.


Later,


----------

